# Naming = torture



## Artemis (Nov 12, 2015)

We are 3 here and the name for hedgie has to be agreed upon by all of us, no democracy on this one. 

My husband and I agree in most names but since our daughter is 7, she doesn't understand most of the names we have suggested (Shakespeare, Hamlet, etc)

For the time been, we "agreed" on Ichiro Spiky (Ichiro means first born son in Japanese), our daughter likes that one however, she is open to a different name but so far, nothing. She likes Mr. Prickles likes pickles but my husband said no to a sentence for name. 

I need ideas!!! Help me out!

Thx


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello! it have been a hard decision from my side too!!!! Do you have a picture of him(I assume it is a boy)? It can help us!!! :grin:


----------



## Artemis (Nov 12, 2015)

This is him


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Your baby is too cute for words!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He's adorable. Do you already have him? I never name my animals before I've seen them in real life. Then it's often very easy because a name which feels right immediately pops up (most of the time). For me it's easier than actually "thinking" of a name.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 12, 2015)

We are picking him up tomorrow morning. 

Since I have a 7 year old daughter with the same bad creativity for names as mine, we started brainstorming a while ago. All because she starts turning her name into a weird boy version of it as the name or she would pick my husbands old dog's name (the dog has been dead for over 30 years), therefore we had to start soon. Maybe tomorrow when we get him things will change. 

Ps. I'm so "creative" that my teddy bear's name was bear and my husband told me when I was pregnant that he would veto the name "baby" for our baby. lol.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I usually have a general list. Then pick a name once we have the animal, then my kids change the name. Example, my last conure was supposed to be named cuddle-bug. My kids named her pugzy-butt. They even taught her to say pugzy butt. Boston terrier was supposed to be Beans. No he is Max. 
A lot of the time you have a name picked and it's perfect..... For a different animal.

If you did end up naming your child baby, think of all the "nobody puts baby in the corner" opportunities you would have!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

For what it's worth, I usually call my hedgehog something new every day. Booger, stinker, grumplestilkstin, poops, etc


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't have any names, but what a gorgeous baby! That split face and those dark little ears!!


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh my god,he is sooooo gourgeous!!!!! I Heard a name here that I liked and I think it fits him perfectly.... I Would call him Theodore :grin:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

That face, so cute! I'd have to name him splotch, since his face markings are so adorable.


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

Fishhead is splotch on!!!! :lol: I think that name fits him perfectly!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I definitely thought of Spot or Blaze (Blaise?) when I saw him.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I saw someone with the name "Stickers" for a hedgie, and I thought it was clever and cute. I also almost named my girl Cannoli because she resembles one so much, and if I ever get another hedgie I am doing it!

But in your case, your hedgie's coloring seriously reminds me of a panda bear. My fiance and I (and apparently many other people too) think that hedgies look like litle teddy bears, so I don't even refer to hedgies as hedgies anymore-- I call them "bears" and I do it so much that people who know me call them bears now too lol! And my girl and boy are nicknamed "girl bear" and "boy bear". So for me, a name like "Panda Bear" is both cute (might appeal to your daughter), gives you cute nicknames ("Panda" and "Bear") and fits his look so well! I had that sort of thing work out well with my toothless boy, who we named Gummy Bear.


----------

